# Need homes fast!



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am located in the Ventura California area. I have a total of 20 rats. 10 babies (7 girls in other cage, 3 boys in a SCN, all about 2 months old), 10 adults (5 boys in a DCN and 5 girls in a DCN). Landlord did a home inspection and apparently we are in violation of our lease agreement. We were told to get rid of them or we will be kicked out of housing. I was not aware that I was in violation, but I have to do what's best for my family and our ratties.
We were planing on rehoming the babies and the older girls due to personal obligations that are taking time from our ratties, such as my wife being on bed rest during our third pregnancy, among other things.
Ratties are free to good homes.
I am also selling their cages.
2 double critter nations &150 each
1 single critter nation $50 
1 other cage that's a bit smaller than the SCN $50
Cages are in great condition but can only by bought if rats are gone or you are taking the residents.
Pictures and names upon request. Please help me find them homes ASAP. Thanks and have a great day.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in LA County and might be able to help you out. Could I see some pictures?

Oh! And if you are in a desperate crunch, there is this lady who lives in the Santa Monica area who runs her own little rat rescue and fosters/finds homes for the rats that come in. She gave me a cage for free once and she hosts ratfests and adoption event things.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are pics of the babies 







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Do u still have the babies? Do u have at Rex female dumbo ear? I have a young female that I need a cage friend for. Thank u 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

